# Smile Your on Camera, let me rip you apart white boy



## jcdeboever (Aug 29, 2017)

He was mean soumding but i had him wagging his tail. Not sure but I think he loved me. I started talking to him and his tail was wagging.


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 29, 2017)

He definitely loves you ... I call it company for the Webster!


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 29, 2017)

Gary A. said:


> He definitely loves you ... I call it company for the Webster!


I thought so. I was talking to him. He stopped showing his teeth and barking when I did.


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 29, 2017)

I don't know @jcdeboever, I think he's playing you.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 29, 2017)

smoke665 said:


> I don't know @jcdeboever, I think he's playing you.
> View attachment 146039


Lol. I don't know. I wanted to pet him. 


jcdeboever said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > He definitely loves you ... I call it company for the Webster!
> ...


----------



## timor (Sep 14, 2017)

One eager dog.


----------

